# HDD price Kolkata



## Shibaprasad (Jun 18, 2012)

plz any one knows the current price of these HDDs in Kolkata

1TB HDD internal (both 3.5" and 2.5" Seagate, WD)
500GB HDD internal (both 3.5" and 2.5" Seagate, WD)

and

1TB, 500GB external portable(USB powered) from Seagate, WD

I am going to change my Laptop/Desktop Harddisk or just buy a external one. Another thing, is Rs 987 good price for a 40GB 2.5" laptop HDD?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 18, 2012)

call vedant and M D Computers. Google for the numbers.


----------

